

I/O Error 2011: A Conference for the Rest of Us - Jun8

A lot of people got really pissed by the fact that the Google I/O Conference tickets sold out in 56 minutes, filled mostly, I think, by swag-seeking hoards. So, we thought: why not have a parallel gathering in SF at the same time, to return to the innocent, tech-driven Google I/O days of yore.<p>davepeck has stared a signup sheet at http://bit.ly/h9KQrR. If there's adequate interest, e.g. &#62; 20 people coming for sure, we'll find us a space and sponsor(s).<p>What do you say? What talks would you want to see at a such a gathering?
======
phlux
I am. Post when where, and I'll be there.

